# [off topic] kde 4.2.2

## JuanSimpson

KDE 4.2.2 muy buena versión, cambié hace poco de la versión 3.5.10 a la 4.1 pero no era muy bueno, había muchos errores al dibujar los widgets y el texto, pero esta nueva versión ya es casi estable, tiene pequeños detalles por corregir pero en general funcionan bien todos los programas.

El escritorio ya casi es completamente configurable (panles, widgets, toolbars, etc) los colores, los estilos, las aplicaciones gtk se ven muy bien.

Podría decir que sin los eféctos gráficos (creo que no funcionan lento con mi chip gráfico de mi laptop) me atrevería a decir que se ejecuta más rápido que la serie 3.5. sin mencionar que tode se ve myt bien ahora.

Deberían probar kde 4.2.2 para quien aún no lo tenga, yo creo que si vale la pena compilarlo  :Very Happy: 

Saludos !

----------

## pelelademadera

todo muy lindo. pero el problema que tengo es amarok

no me carga la coleccion.... como si no encontrara musica,

la tengo que agregar desde los archivos.

con respecto a kde.

desde la 4.1 mejoro muchisimo a la 4.0 y la 4.2 tambien mejoro muchisimo.

anda de 10, pero faltan apps

----------

## JuanSimpson

puedes usar los programas del 3.5 sin problemas, yo tengo media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r1 y otros  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelelademadera

solucionado lo de amarok.

es incompatibilidad con mysql

claramente solucione enmascarando

=dev-db/mysql-5.0.76-r1

=media-sound/amarok-2.0.2-r1

----------

## Coghan

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> solucionado lo de amarok.
> 
> es incompatibilidad con mysql
> 
> claramente solucione enmascarando
> ...

 

¿Porqué enmascarar mysql?, ¿no es mejor quitar la USE mysql?

Supongo que añadiendo la siguiente línea a tu package.use sería suficiente:

```
media-sound/amarok -mysql
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   solucionado lo de amarok.
> 
> es incompatibilidad con mysql
> 
> claramente solucione enmascarando
> ...

 

amarok 2 depende estrictamente de mysql no es una use

----------

## Coghan

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> amarok 2 depende estrictamente de mysql no es una use

 

OK, tienes razón, la USE mysql se usa en versiones anteriores a amarok 2*. De todas formas no veo sano enmascarar mysql, amarok2 pide obligatoriamente mysql con la USE embedded, si enmascaras mysql es posible que amarok falle en algunas de sus opciones. No uso amarok por lo que no te puedo decir más con seguridad.

Se me ocurre el caso de que necesites mysql para otros propósitos, entoces obligatoriamente amarok se recompilara con soporte para el mismo. Pienso que si habilitas la USE embedded como te pide no te carge completamente mysql, sino lo mínimo para "embeberlo" dentro de amarok y tampoco deberás levantar el demonio mysql.

----------

## pelelademadera

dev-db/mysql-5.0.76-r1 media-sound/amarok-2.0.2-r1 no se xq pero no cargaban la coleccion. no tengo ni idea cual era el problema. enmascarandolos solucione el problema. donwngrade de mysql con el respectivo de amarok.

ahora salio la revision 2 que anda con mysql 5.0.76-r1

----------

